# Wooden Tiny House



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Day by Day i m building pine wooden tinyhouse 
a villiage in a agea...
DAİY 1
İt hasnt got whells it isnt mobilitiy...









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello Faith,

Thank you for sharing your project with us here so far away!

One of my best friends (Erikn Nasar) grew up in Turkey and still guides outdoor treks and wilderness adventures there. I hope to return someday, as I love many of the traditional vernacular architectural forms there. I am familiar with many of the traditional stone, timber and earth architecture styles of the Anatolian and Balkan Peninsula. If you would indulge me please, I would love to know more details.

Is your new tiny house in one of the traditional styles for the rest of the structure?

Since there is such a rich history of really good stonework in your region, why did you chose to use a concrete foundation instead of stone?

When did they start using petroleum tars on posts foundations in that region and why?

What species of wood did you select for the foundation?

Will you be building the rest of the architecture yourself? 

Thanks again for sharing this!

Regards,

j


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Jay C. White Cloud said:


> Hello Faith,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your project with us here so far away!
> 
> ...



before ım really sorry for my englisıh ı hope so you can understand me .. my second apology ı m too late for your answer because ı havent got internet wı five or mobile internet because here isnt any people here isnt any car here isnt clean water here isnt electric network ı m too far away from big cities civilization...
really ı dont know erikn nasar ı dont know him ı didnt any information abouth him ...your second question ı made wooden my home because ım wood worker ı have information woods your right there is a lot of stone home in here..but ım not stone worker ı havent got any information abouth stones ım wood worker ı made my home than wood ı hope so you can understand me my friend...


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Here is my olive area









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Here is a paradise for me... EGEA BEACH just only 20 or 25 walking later....

Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

İ have downloaded the Panels i have prepared in the my workshop before this is my plan ...i made this plan from solidsworks...









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Later time is Montage now...









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

One morning i working what is this??? Oh my god.... İm felling incredable ...What a paint it is ??? İ compared acreplaces i vs scorpions...









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

İ wake up to the emergency service in the egea univercity hospital....i drink 2 bottle serum and 2 enjektion antidote...my doctor said my health under the danger...

Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

İ rest abouth one mounth i felling good now my god save me....

Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

İ bougth sandwich roof insulation coating metal material on yesterday... İts in styrofoam...the best insulation material...









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

İm be carefull everytime meeting this moster (giant spider like a tarantula) on this afternoon...









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

İm abouth to finish the roof









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Now i need solar panels but its very expensive maybe i think another solutions Wind turbine which one i prefer really i dont know....









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

İ installed sewage dirty water pipes...i dont dig a phonetical pıt...i have project i will convert biological fertilizer...this my house will be ecological house....









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing all this...Looks like you are well on your way to getting it all done!!!


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

Very cool.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for the many pictures. Looking great. Good job. 
Do you have any helpers?


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Toolman50 said:


> Thanks for the many pictures. Looking great. Good job.
> Do you have any helpers?


Thanks Toolman50...

One person for impossible
Two person for maybe
Three person for its not easy
Four person for normal

We are two person ... İ and my friend...

Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is beautiful, you are going to have a beautiful home.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

That is dang nice mate! It's going to be really nice once you finish it.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I have solved the electricity problem for generators....

Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Roof is ready..









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

İ use 6mm. Marin plywood for roof...

Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

The weather very sunny ... İ dont like hot...









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

İ have questions.. i need your answers...

Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

For example Ouestions 1 which must i prefer flexxyglass or glass??? Your answers and why... natürel and ecological is very important for me...

Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

İ made it than first class black sea pine wood ... Wood sol ( colour:AFROMOSİA ) was used as wood coloring...









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

No thinner no aseton only water its waterbased and natural itsnt carcinogenic..

Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

İm waiting your answers... Which one should i choose glass or plexiglass??? 

PLEXİGLASS
Disadvantages
1)petrochemical product itsnt natural
2)the price is expensive

Advantages
1)itsnt heavy
2)itsnt fragile

GLASS
Disadvantages
1)its fragile
2)its as a lens in sunlight it can fire
3)its heavy

Advantages
1) cheaper price
2)its natural material

What do you think????


Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't know about plexiglass for windows--over time it will probably scratch and get a haze and be hard to see through. I would choose glass. 



I like that you are showing all of the pictures. And you got bitten by a scorpion???


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

gj13us said:


> I don't know about plexiglass for windows--over time it will probably scratch and get a haze and be hard to see through. I would choose glass.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that you are showing all of the pictures. And you got bitten by a scorpion???


Thank you very much for your answer...your right yes i was bitten by acreplaces i had to stay in the hospital ...

Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

You really do not want plexiglass, as gj13us said, as it gets older it becomes very cloudy, scratches easily and it becomes brittle and will break easily. Glass is a much better choice.

I am not trying to be negative, but you should have staggered the plywood so all the joints would not have hit on the same joist or rafter, which ever it is. I hope the plywood is running with the grain across the joists/rafter or it will wave.

If that plywood is on the roof, it would have been a much better choice to use lath instead of plywood, it would have been cheaper and the tin would not sweat as bad on the underside.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

BigJim said:


> You really do not want plexiglass, as gj13us said, as it gets older it becomes very cloudy, scratches easily and it becomes brittle and will break easily. Glass is a much better choice.
> 
> I am not trying to be negative, but you should have staggered the plywood so all the joints would not have hit on the same joist or rafter, which ever it is. I hope the plywood is running with the grain across the joists/rafter or it will wave.
> 
> If that plywood is on the roof, it would have been a much better choice to use lath instead of plywood, it would have been cheaper and the tin would not sweat as bad on the underside.


Yes BigJim ... that plywood is on the roof.. i use plywood.. because it shows plywood in the house plan...i hope the roof works well nextdays...

Thank you very much for your advice and your suggestions again...

Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

İ choose glass i dont try newthings i order it yesterday it did come today....









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Windows are ready for glasses









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I use a silicone tube to mount the glasses









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I installed the locks and locks on the windows...









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

İ cutting Windows lath....









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I start with the top windows first....









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

my friend an electrician ... i help him ...









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

İm hurry..i hope i can finish in 2 weeks.. Unfortunately there is not enough budget for the solar panel....









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

İ love here...Bob Marley said No women no cry... İ said No people No stress..









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

İ will share my house of plan perhaps you can do it...
PART 1









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

How is it looking????? İ think its not bad for 2 amateurs ... What do you think?? İts not finish yet...









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

İ dont working this mounth... İ have to come back my first home at the big city....

Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

You are doing a fantastic job, it looks great. What is the weather like over there, are the summers hot and the winters real cold? What are you going to do for insulation for the walls? 

Is there insulation in the roof panels. Looking at the plywood for your roof it looks like the grain runs across the plywood instead of long ways. I have never seen plywood made like that if it is. If that being the case you did run the plywood right except for not staggering the joints. 

The reason we stagger the joints is, when all the plywood joints land on one joist or on one rafter all the weight is on one joist/rafter. When the joints are staggered it takes a lot of the load off the joist/rafter. If the plans called for it to be that way, I guess there is a reason for it. Building methods there are different from here.

It is amazing that you are building your own windows like you are, that is not a real easy job, especially to get them constructed correctly. 

That is a very interesting area you are going to live in.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Beautiful job! You are going to end up with a fantastic looking house. Enjoy, and watch out for those scorpions!


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

amckenzie4 said:


> Beautiful job! You are going to end up with a fantastic looking house. Enjoy, and watch out for those scorpions!


Thanks amckenzie4... İ ll be careful ....

Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

BigJim said:


> You are doing a fantastic job, it looks great. What is the weather like over there, are the summers hot and the winters real cold? What are you going to do for insulation for the walls?
> 
> Is there insulation in the roof panels. Looking at the plywood for your roof it looks like the grain runs across the plywood instead of long ways. I have never seen plywood made like that if it is. If that being the case you did run the plywood right except for not staggering the joints.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much BigJim...the weather is classical mediterranean climate ...summers are really very hot the winters are rainy windy and so cold...i have never seen snow in my life...
İ have a problem abouth Windows my problem is fly ....i cant sleep allnight...i must add swatter...

Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

faith michel said:


> Thank you very much BigJim...the weather is classical mediterranean climate ...summers are really very hot the winters are rainy windy and so cold...i have never seen snow in my life...
> İ have a problem abouth Windows my problem is fly ....i cant sleep allnight...i must add swatter...
> 
> Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


I think you will want to add screens on the outside of your new windows. Keep the flys and ther insects out. 
I’ve enjoyed watching the progress of your new home. I know you must be very proud and happy to have such a nice quiet place in the country with such a beautiful view. Well done!


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

You have done a great job all the way. Your view is incredible, you chose a beautiful piece of property. With the hot summers you might want to look at window tint. Its an easy application and it really helps with the summer time temps coming in thru the windows.
Dealing with scorpions and that really nasty looking spider critter must be a bit of a pain in the arse. Maybe there are plants you can cultivate which are natural bug repellents which will grow in your area. Ive been looking at plants for repelling mosquitoes lately but havnt started planting any yet. Good luck with the rest of your house. For two amateurs your doing pretty darn good.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Mikhail2400 said:


> You have done a great job all the way. Your view is incredible, you chose a beautiful piece of property. With the hot summers you might want to look at window tint. Its an easy application and it really helps with the summer time temps coming in thru the windows.
> Dealing with scorpions and that really nasty looking spider critter must be a bit of a pain in the arse. Maybe there are plants you can cultivate which are natural bug repellents which will grow in your area. Ive been looking at plants for repelling mosquitoes lately but havnt started planting any yet. Good luck with the rest of your house. For two amateurs your doing pretty darn good.


Thank you very much for your good idea Mikhail2400....I will investigate this subject...

Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

you are an impressive builder. did you build the panels off site, yourself? what will you do for water? will you move in or is this a vacation home?


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Toolman50 said:


> I think you will want to add screens on the outside of your new windows. Keep the flys and ther insects out.
> I’ve enjoyed watching the progress of your new home. I know you must be very proud and happy to have such a nice quiet place in the country with such a beautiful view. Well done!


Thank you very much Toolman50...your right i m very proud and happy ...i deserved it..
İf i find free time i will add screen on the my Windows...

Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

TimPa said:


> you are an impressive builder. did you build the panels off site, yourself? what will you do for water? will you move in or is this a vacation home?


Thank you so much TimPa ...yes i did build the panels but my workshop is very small for panels i havent any free space for panels i had to rent the warehouse...For clean water i add pump for underground water...here is my second home... i will stay for holiday ...

Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Really im sorry i lost PART2 and PART3 paper (house of plan)
İ promise if i can find papers i will share...

Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Aponamed (Jun 17, 2021)

Amazing work! Will you secure the house? Considering that it's from wood, I guess to have to or?


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Aponamed said:


> Amazing work! Will you secure the house? Considering that it's from wood, I guess to have to or?


I am too late for your answer .. i didnt see your question..

we have our house insured against fire..

SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

And where are my pictures ? they are lost and deleted.. Can i see my pictures again ?

SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

we sold our house to a syrian family.. about a year later..

This topic will continue as a container house...



SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Ajohnson (Dec 21, 2020)

MAN O MAN what view,,, great job


----------

